
Frank McSherry Responds to Differential Privacy Critics - cvwright
https://github.com/frankmcsherry/blog/blob/master/posts/2016-02-03.md
======
Upvoter33
mcsherry is hilarious. best line: "I will present a third option: The authors
could take a fucking stats class and stop intentionally misleading their
readers"

